# Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe :-)



## xmatthias (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

vorweg - ich bin ganz neu hier und hab schon eine Vielzahl an sehr guten Beiträgen gelesen und denke, dass ich hier noch viel lernen kann.

Ich möchte mich auch gleich mit einer vermutlich für einen Fischer schräge Frage an euch wenden.

Ich habe den Fischerschein schon seit ca. 15 Jahren, gehe auch ab und zu fischen und hab es in letzter Zeit in der Regel mit Saiblingen zu tun.

Mein Problem sieht jetzt wie folgt aus #c

Ich habe kein Problem damit die Fische zu betäuben (2-3- kräftige Schläge auf den Kopf), die Fische sauber auszunehmen und zu reinigen, ABER ....

Wenn ich die Fische betäube, ausnehme und ca. 20min später Filetieren möchte, habe ich des öfteren das Problem das die Fische noch einen oder mehrere Zucker machen während ich mit dem Messer das Rückrad entlang schneide.

Es klingt zwar absolut blöd, aber das Zucken schockt mich jedes mal extream und ich hab echt Hemmungen weiter zu filetieren....

Kann mir wer einen Trick oder eine Lösung für mein Problem nennen? :c

Vielen Dank im Voraus, LG


----------



## Duke1980 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Gleich einfrieren, nächsten Tag auftauen und dann sollte es gut sein mit dem Zucken :vik:


----------



## TomausKerpen (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Hab auch gerade gezuckt, als ich das gelesen hab.|uhoh:
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Einfach nochmal 20 Minuten länger warten, wenn Dich das stört..
irgendwann lassen die letzten Nervenreaktionen beim getöteten, ausgenommenen Fisch auch nach - einfach ausprobieren, wie viel Zeit die bei Dir brauchen..


----------



## Perca3.0 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Interessanterweise habe ich das Ende letzten Jahres auch bei nem Zander und nem Hecht festgestellt, die ich *1-2 Stunden vorher* gefangen hatte. Ich hatte beide normal betäubt und mit nem Herzstich getötet. 

Bisher war mir das zuvor nie aufgefallen bzw. nie der Fall. Meiner Meinung nach lag es daran, dass die Außentemperaturen um die 0 Grad lagen. Das hat möglicherweise irgend nen Effekt auf die Nerven gehabt.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Du redest hier nur vom betäuben und nicht vom töten. Durchstichst du denn das herz, oder kehlst du sie? Wenn nicht, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass sie auch nach zwei stunden zucken. Das ist dann auch kein muskelzucken oder so, sondern deine fische leben mitunter noch. Habe auch mal fische ausgenommen wo das herz nicht getroffen war und das herz hat nach knapp drei stunden immer noch geschlagen in meiner hand. Von da an vergewisser ich mich dreimal ob ich das herz getroffen hab.


----------



## Palerado (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Er hat sie bereits ausgenommen.
Im Zweifel sollte das reichen


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (4. Februar 2014)

neukieler schrieb:


> Du redest hier nur vom betäuben und nicht vom töten. Durchstichst du denn das herz, oder kehlst du sie? Wenn nicht, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass sie auch nach zwei stunden zucken. Das ist dann auch kein muskelzucken oder so, sondern deine fische leben mitunter noch. Habe auch mal fische ausgenommen wo das herz nicht getroffen war und das herz hat nach knapp drei stunden immer noch geschlagen in meiner hand. Von da an vergewisser ich mich dreimal ob ich das herz getroffen hab.




Der Fisch ist doch tot, WENN man ihn ausnimmt. Das das Herz da noch ein wenig schlägt ist normal, und bedeutet nicht, das der Fisch noch lebt, wie auch ohne Organe?
Streue mal Salz auf das Herz, dann schlägt es noch länger (normaler chemischer Vorgang)
Entnimmst du den Fisch, ist er tot, leidet aber eventuell während dem Ausweiden, wenn er nicht korrekt getötet wird.
Hast du ihn jedoch korrekt getötet, sollte das Zucken nervenbedingt und somit unbedenklich sein (das ist normal, das Zucken)
Wenn dir das was ausmacht, warte halt, wie schon vorgeschlagen.
Soweit...


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Das Zucken bzw. die Muskelkontraktionen tretten beim Aal sehr ausgeprägt auf, auch bei Karpfen ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen, bei Salmoniden konnte ich das noch nicht so beobachten.

Nach einer gewissen Zeit läst das Zucken nach, alternativ kann man auch den Kopf abtrennen bzw. den Hauptnerv nah am Kopf durchtrennen.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (4. Februar 2014)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das Zucken bzw. die Muskelkontraktionen tretten beim Aal sehr ausgeprägt auf, auch bei Karpfen ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen, bei Salmoniden konnte ich das noch nicht so beobachten.
> 
> Nach einer gewissen Zeit läst das Zucken nach, alternativ kann man auch den Kopf abtrennen bzw. den Hauptnerv nah am Kopf durchtrennen.




Ja, guter Tipp


----------



## GoFlyFishing (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Hallo, 

also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass Reflexe wesentlich schneller aufhören, wenn kein Blut mehr im Körper ist. 

Den Fisch per Kiemenrundschnitt bzw. per Kehlen zu töten ist was das entbluten betrifft effektiver als der Herzstich: denn das noch intakte Herz pumpt dann den Körper innerhalb kürzester Zeit blutleer. 

Ist die beste Art den Fisch zu töten, meiner Meinung nach, man kann zb. auch nicht "am Herz vorbeistechen", wie das Anfängern manchmal passiert. Und wie gesagt, ich glaube sagen zu können, dass Reflexe im blutleeren Fleisch schneller nachlassen... Aber vielleicht ist das nur eine Einbildung, biologisch begründen kann ich das nicht. Auf jeden Fall habe ich nie Probleme mit zuckenden Fischen. (Ich warte nach dem Ausnehmen allerdings auch immer mind. eine halbe Stunde oder mehr, bevor ich filletiere). 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Kontakt z.b. mit kaltem Wasser oder mechanische Reize begünstigen ein Nervenzucken bei frisch getöteten (schon ausgenommenen) Fischen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Ist die beste Art den Fisch zu töten, meiner Meinung nach, man kann zb. auch nicht "am Herz vorbeistechen", wie das Anfängern manchmal passiert...


Das passiert beileibe nicht nur Anfängern.
Ansonsten volle Zustimmung zu deinem Beitrag; Kehlschnitt ist nicht nur sicherer, sondern auch deutlich besser!!!

Völlig unverständlich, dass in Prüfungen und allen möglichen Vorschriften immer noch von 'Herzstich' gefaselt wird. #d





Palerado schrieb:


> Er hat sie bereits ausgenommen.
> Im Zweifel sollte das reichen





u-see fischer schrieb:


> ... alternativ kann man auch den Kopf abtrennen bzw. den Hauptnerv nah am Kopf durchtrennen.


Bei Afro-Welsen reicht das alles(!) aber auch nicht.
Da geht nur Zerstörung des Gehirns per Elektroschock od. Messergemetzel.
Echt gruselig! #t


----------



## phirania (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Dasselbe Problem auch gehabt vor kurzen,Hecht schon ausgenommen liegt auf der Anrichte.
Wollte mir schnell noch ne Fluppe rauchen vorm Filetieren,da zappelt das Biest fliegt von der Anrichte dem Kater direkt vor die Pfoten und der macht nen Satz vom fei nsten.
Ein Bild für die Götter,wie sportlich dann ein 14 jähriger Kater plötzlich wieder ist....


----------



## cpt_worf (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Hauptnerv hinterm Kopf durchtrennen. Dann zuckt der Fisch nur einmal!!! |supergri

Gruß 
Cpt_Worf


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Kehlenschnitt ist wohl das vernüfntigste, oder ein starker Schlag auf den Kopf, immerhin heißt das Teil ja Fischtöter, oder baseballschläger-Schlüsselanhänger

Wobei ich sowie so nur sehr selten Fische töte, nur wenn ich mal einen Köderfisch benötige, und das ist selten.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Hallo Shimanolover, 

der Schlag auf den Kopf dient der vorangehenden Betäubung und nicht dem Töten. Das Töten muss immer per Blutentzug geschehen, nur so ist es wirklich sicher und schnell. (Genauso geschieht es übrigens beim Schlachten auch: Betäubung durch Bolzenschuss, dann Ausbluten durch Kehlschnitt.)

Der Kiemenschnitt, beste und sauberste Methode zum Ausbluten wie ich finde, wird hier sehr schön real bebildert gezeigt:

http://www.angelfieber.com/der-kiemenschnitt/

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: ein gründliches Ausbluten verbessert zudem die geschmackliche Qualität der Filets. Der Unterschied zwischen gut  oder schlecht ausgebluteten Filets ist sogar optisch zu erkennen, wie in diesem Thread per Fotos gezeigt wird: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273148
*
@Thread-Ersteller "xMatthias": in diesem verlinkten Thread schreibt auch "kotzi" zum Ausbluten:
ZITAT "Wie schon erwähnt pumpt das Herz weiter, der Fischt blutet aus und keine Reflexübertragungen können mehr übertragen werden ( entspannung Fischfleisch etcpp)."*

Das deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung, dass ich seit ich per Kiemenschnitt töte, nie zappelnde Fische habe.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (5. Februar 2014)

GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo Shimanolover,
> 
> der Schlag auf den Kopf dient der vorangehenden Betäubung und nicht dem Töten. Das Töten muss immer per Blutentzug geschehen, nur so ist es wirklich sicher und schnell. (Genauso geschieht es übrigens beim Schlachten auch: Betäubung durch Bolzenschuss, dann Ausbluten durch Kehlschnitt.)
> 
> ...




Schon klar, aber wenn der schlag Häftling genug ist, wird er wohl dadurch sterben. Wobei ich das nie auf diese Weise mache, wenn überhaupt, da ich auch ausbluten etwas, unschön finde, aber gut.


----------



## xmatthias (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Hallo Leute, vielen Dank für die Vielzahl an interessanten Beiträge! Ich hab mir auch alle Links brav angesehen :m

Eine Frage jetzt noch weil ich noch nicht ganz schlüssig bin was ich jetzt tun kann um keinen Schock mehr beim filetieren zu kriegen 

Soll ich jetzt:

1. Einfach nach dem Ausnehmen dem Fisch das Rückrat hinter dem Kopf durchtrennen?

2. Einfach wie im Kehlschnitt beschreiben die Arterie zwischen Kiemen und Herz durchtrennen

3. Einfach beim Ausnehmen sicherstellen, dass auch das Herz mit raus ist?

4. Oder ist es für das Filet (wie ein paar mal bei der Diskussion zum Thema ausbluten angeführt) besser, den Fisch zu betäuben, dann per Kehlschnitt eine Weile ausbluten zu lassen (wie lange?) und dann den Fisch erst ausnehmen, da er ja ohne Herz nicht ausbluten kann?

Was denkt ihr?

LG


----------



## GeorgeB (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Die Version 4. ist gut, vernünftig und üblich. Da reicht eine Minute. Wer "Zuckungen" nicht so prickelnd findet, sollte vielleicht ein paar Minuten länger warten.


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Punkt 4.....
Warum hast Du ja selbst schön beschrieben...  5 Minuten sollten ausreichen.


----------



## xmatthias (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

OK, dann nochmal für mich als Laien... 

1. Ich betäube die Fische per 2-3 Schläge auf den Kopf
2. Ich durchtrenne die Arterie
3. Warte 5 Minuten
4. Nehme die Fische komplett aus
5. Warte 5-10 Minuten
6. Kann ohne Sorge mit dem Filetieren beginnen


----------



## racoon (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Das mit dem Zucken ist unvermeidbar, selbst wenn der Fisch schon mehrere Stunden hinüber ist. Das kommt immer wieder vor, wenn man mit dem Messer an der Wirbelsäule lang schneidet und diese berührt. Gerade bei Barschen und Zandern kann das unangenehme Folgen haben. Deshalb halte ich die Fische immer mit flacher, auf die zu filetierende Seite gehaltener Hand. So kann man schnell reagieren und leichten Druck ausüben.


----------



## GeorgeB (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Wenn du das Phänomen wirklich fundiert erklärt haben möchtest, Matthias, musst du dich etwas intensiver mit Zellbiologie beschäftigen. 

Im Grunde schließen sich Frische und vollkommen(!) "leblose", besser "zuckungslose" Zellmasse aus. Je frischer das getötete Lebewesen, desto größer die Möglichkeit, dass Zellen/Nervenbahnen/Muskelmasse noch (elektrische) Impulse abgeben, oder Verkrampfungen sich lösen. Das erlischt erst komplett, wenn durch Sauerstoffmangel auch der letzte mögliche Impuls komplett neutralisiert ist.


----------



## joedreck (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

ich erinner mich noch daran, wie ich dem ersten Karpfen den Kopf abgeschnitten hab. Natürlich war er schon lang tot und ausgenommen. Ich schneide also auf die wirbelsäule und der fisch macht n riesen satz. Ich hab mir fast in die Buchse gemacht :-D


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Zu Punkt 3: Musst du nicht, der Fisch ist tot, er braucht mehr als ein Herz zum Leben. Das das Herz zuckt, bedeutet nicht, das er noch lebt, wie schon gesagt. Entferne es vorher, falls dich die Zuckungen erschrecken.
Aber am besten machst du einfach alle Schritte
Würde sagen Kehlenschnitt und eine Zeit warten. Ist wohl das Beste.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Nochmal richtig drauf hauen


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Ja, kräftig auf den Kopf hauen und den dann mit einem Hackebeil abhacken, sollte doch reichen...


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wenn du das Phänomen wirklich fundiert erklärt haben möchtest, Matthias, musst du dich etwas intensiver mit Zellbiologie beschäftigen.



Neurobiologie triffts da wohl eher. 
Letztendlich erwischt man besonders mit spitzen Filetiermessern gern mal einen der Spinalnerven, die zwischen den Wirbeln austreten. Ich denke dadurch wird der Muskelreiz innerviert.
Je frischer der Fisch, desto häufiger tritt das sicherlich auf. Sorgt bei mir auch regelmäßig für einen kleinen Adrenalinschub^^


----------



## GeorgeB (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *



> Neurobiologie triffts da wohl eher.



Och komm, sei nicht so gemein. Auch Nerven bestehen aus Zellen. )))))

Bei den Geschichten muss ich immer an meine erste (und einzige!) Gans denken. War nicht sofort tot, und es war schwer heran zu kommen um nach zu schießen. Über 20 Jahre her, und mich graust's heute noch. Und als ich sie dann endlich ins Kühlhaus hängen wollte habe ich wohl auf die Lungen gedrückt, und die mausetote Gans ließ noch mal ein "Quaaaak" ab. Weiowei. Echt gruselig. |bigeyes

Hab niemals wieder den Finger für eine Gans krumm machen können.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Hallo xmatthias, 

dein letztes Post triffts exakt: so wirds gemacht. Wahlweise kannst du die "wartefristen" noch verlängern, damit steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass nichts mehr zuckt. 

Noch ein paar Infos: dass du die arterie durchtrennt hast, erkennst du daran, dass das Blut stoßweise herausgepumpt wird. Dass der Fisch entblutet ist erkennst du schlicht und einfach daran, dass kein neues Blut mehr rausgepumpt wird. Das entbluten dauert meist nicht lang, Fische haben nicht sehr viel Blut... 

Einziger Fehler, den du beim Kiemenschnitt machen könntest: nicht schräg nach vorn, entlang der Kiemen das Messer ziehn, sondern gerade nach unten bzw. schräg nach hinten: in diesem fall könntest du statt die arterie zwischen kiemen und herz zu durchtrennen, diese arterie verfehlen und hinter dem herz runterschneiden, was Quatsch wäre. Wer sich aber einmal die Sache (auch per Bild, siehe in meinem Link) logisch durchdacht hat, kann so einen Fehler aber eigentlich nicht machen. 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Dorschfutzi (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

Habt ihr gestern Mare Tv gesehen wie in China die Fische filetiert werden? Sie wurden lebend bearbeitet und das Herz pumpte noch auf dem Verkaufstisch.
Das nennen die Chinesen frischer Fisch.|gutenach

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/mare_tv/media/maretv517.html


----------



## paulemann (3. März 2014)

*AW: Fische zucken beim Filetieren - hilfe *

den fisch einfach festtackern


----------

